# a problem with my uper body



## goof321 (May 24, 2008)

i dont know wats wrong with my arms or how to stop it, every time i do push ups, press bench, and pull upps etc my arms start twiching after a few seconds when i do push ups, and pull ups(and excersices like this) my arms start twitching and after 10 reps of weight lifting can someone tell me wats is wrong and how can i fix it?


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

It is possible your muscles are breaking down. If that is the case it is a natural cycle the body goes through to build strength and is nothing to worry about.

Or you could be pushing your upper body to hard and not giving yourself enough time between workouts to recover.


----------



## goof321 (May 24, 2008)

that is a good reasons thank you, after i work out today i will give me sometime to rest then keep going to see if it is that if it is not can i message you?


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

of course. My inbox is always open


----------



## goof321 (May 28, 2008)

someone just tole me that i can take vitamins so my muscles can break down, is that true?


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2008)

It can help, just don't over do the Vits. A good water intake helps as well. I usually put away 3 full Liters a day easy.


----------

